# So how horrible are the EMT runs usually ?



## some1ne (Jan 13, 2013)

I've been reading a few horror stories from EMT's describing what they have seen and probably what all EMT's will eventually have to see when responding to calls. Some really horrible stuff was described.... decapitations for example?

How bad does it get really? What are some calls that you've been on that really shook you up? Have any of your partners froze on you during a call or were you yourself unable to perform because of the scene?

I don't think many people think about this when they are about to go to an EMT class.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 13, 2013)

some1ne said:


> I've been reading a few horror stories from EMT's describing what they have seen and probably what all EMT's will eventually have to see when responding to calls. Some really horrible stuff was describes.... decapitations for example?
> 
> How bad does it get really? What are some calls that you've been on that really shook you up? Have any of your partners froze on you during a call or were you yourself unable to perform because of the scene?
> 
> I don't think many people think about this when they are about to go to an ETM class.



The worst thing you could possibly come across is any form of legitimate incident involving children. End of story, no one can argue worse.

Otherwise, it is what it is. Depends on what kind of person you are. Nothing phases me to be honest unless it is happening to me. I sleep fine at night. I was desensitized from the start I guess.



Keep in mind, these things happen rarely. Very rarely for most. It isn't like television when you see ambulances driving through exploding gas tankers and gunfire. The reality is mostly sitting at a station or street corner crossing your fingers something exciting happens and it never does.


----------



## Aidey (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm actually 100% positive that someone could argue worse. Building up serious Pediatric calls into these automatically horrific events is absurd and does a disservice to everyone.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 13, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> The worst thing you could possibly come across is any form of legitimate incident involving children. End of story, no one can argue worse.



Maybe I'm jaded but I agree. 

Elder abuse or neglect calls are bad too. 

Gore has never really bothered me. 

Everyone is going to have different calls that get to them. Some are going to be kids, others trauma, others dead bodies. No one can tell you what the absolute "worst" call is. 

The Reno Air Race incident was pretty horrific from the stories I've heard.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 13, 2013)

Ped arrests are my least favorite for obvious reasons and for some reason drownings linger in my mind temporarily.  Once you are working you will find coping mechanisms or you will wash out quickly depending on how busy your service is.


----------



## Aidey (Jan 13, 2013)

Robb said:


> Maybe I'm jaded but I agree.
> 
> Elder abuse or neglect calls are bad too.
> 
> ...



You've had some bad luck when it comes to calls. 

My issue is that EVERYONE says peds calls are the most horrific traumatizing awful things ever, even people who have minimal experience with serious pediatric calls. Continually reinforcing this idea is only going to result in a perpetuation in people feeling pedi calls are The Worst Calls Ever. This isn't good for anyone's psychological state. 

I've heard people criticized as heartless and so on for admitting that they don't believe pedi calls are The Worst Calls Ever. The idea has become self perpetuating regardless of how people really feel.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 13, 2013)

I tend to think of "bad calls" as ones where I have to document a lot of stuff that's not quick or easy to wordsmith my way through.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jan 13, 2013)

Aidey said:


> You've had some bad luck when it comes to calls.
> 
> My issue is that EVERYONE says peds calls are the most horrific traumatizing awful things ever, even people who have minimal experience with serious pediatric calls. Continually reinforcing this idea is only going to result in a perpetuation in people feeling pedi calls are The Worst Calls Ever. This isn't good for anyone's psychological state.
> 
> I've heard people criticized as heartless and so on for admitting that they don't believe pedi calls are The Worst Calls Ever. The idea has become self perpetuating regardless of how people really feel.



Agree. Kids are people too. 

I like having sick kids as patients, mostly because I know that its better for everyone if the medic isn't scared, and I would rather run every sick kid than have one fall in with a medic who will be intimidated before they ever get started and not be able to do their job well. 

Apparently, the calls that are starting to sit heavy with me are rapes. I am just very bothered, over-empathize, and can't get them out of my head before several days. Show me gore, trauma, crap everywhere, but those are the ones that stick with me.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aidey said:


> I'm actually 100% positive that someone could argue worse. Building up serious Pediatric calls into these automatically horrific events is absurd and does a disservice to everyone.



If Rob Davis (a.k.a AJ Hiddle) were still alive he would agree with you.  He would ask why are the pedi calls worse?  What have they done for society to deserve more value than a working adult?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 13, 2013)

I also think kid calls are a little over rated. A pedi code is tragic, but it doesn't make or break me. 

I don't like burns. And anything involving eyeballs grosses me out.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 13, 2013)

I think any serious call involving a family member is worse then kid calls.


----------



## eprex (Jan 13, 2013)

People always say pediatric calls but I would imagine any personal call would be much, much worse. I hope to never deal with either.


----------



## eprex (Jan 13, 2013)

I know two people who did the call for this bus crash, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Wide_Tours_bus_crash

Not sure how I'd handle it.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 13, 2013)

The worst things I have seen are not injuries or illnesses, it is man's inhumanity towards others.


----------



## eprex (Jan 13, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> The worst things I have seen are not injuries or illnesses, it is man's inhumanity towards others.



I could see this too. I had my first 5 hours of clinical rotations on Friday and right before I left there was a belligerent trauma patient. Everyone was laughing at her while she screamed her head off. I really just felt ashamed for everyone. It's still bothering me today.

My partner stood next to me and looking at my horrified face said "you need to go on more calls":glare:


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 13, 2013)

One time my partner and I picked up a pizza for lunch and supper on a Sunday at noon, and we had to drive around and smell that thing staying warm over the catalytic convertor for five hours before we were clear long enough to eat it. Made the patients hungry too.

Intolerable I tell you!!


----------



## Bullets (Jan 13, 2013)

Eyeballs...No
NOPE
NOOOOOOOOOPE

Also we had a hanger who was in a aluminum shed for 3-4 days in 100 degree weather. Probably the grossest thing ive ever seen, and that smell


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 13, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> The worst things I have seen are not injuries or illnesses, it is man's inhumanity towards others.



Nailed it. I agree completely.

Worst things for me have been:

1. A certain child abuse call. Not because the kid was really seriously injured, not inured at all really (it was more neglect/emotional abuse) but just because one human being would do that to another. Especially because the parent/child relationship was involved.

2. I wasn't even on this call, but it still bugged me, just from taking with the crew that was on it. Guy who got into an argument, attacked the other guy, tied him to the back of the truck, then made his son drive, at gunpoint down the highway. Again, not because of the injuries. But because of the sadistic mindset this man had towards his fellow man.

3. One more was a guy who, again,wasn't hurt bad, but had been struggling for his life while his two (former) friends tried to basically crucify him over some sort of girl related thing or something. 

I've never been bothered by illnesses or injuries alone. It has been the animal-like, and even demon-like traits some people exhibit towards fellow human beings.


----------



## wyomingearth (Jan 13, 2013)

*yuck!*

Here Here on the eyeballs n7lxi! They are my cryptonite...I also play vet tech 40 hours a week and I've seen waaay too many popped out eyeballs on pugs, boston terriers and schi zhu (sp?). So so many, just plopped out...ruined me for eyeballs forever. Why would people create living things that can't keep track of their own eyeballs?????


----------



## medichopeful (Jan 14, 2013)

Eyeballs and fingers for me.  For some reason some finger injuries get to me! (bad ones, not like little cuts and scratches! )


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 14, 2013)

People mistreating kids or the elderly. Heck, people mistreating each other.

I don't mind gore or various bodily nasties, but people can really do some sick stuff to each other.


----------



## ChorusD (Jan 14, 2013)

Suicides...

I just can't grasp how someone makes that decision.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 14, 2013)

ped calls suck, 3rd degree burns suck more.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 14, 2013)

ChorusD said:


> Suicides...
> 
> I just can't grasp how someone makes that decision.



You could open a huge can of worms with a statement like that.


----------



## some1ne (Jan 14, 2013)

You've never been depressed before than. It is very crippling. I know that when one of my family friends husband died, she had to be on antidepressants everyday for a very long time otherwise she would not have been able to function at all. That is when suicide seems like a great choice instead of endless daily misery.


----------



## some1ne (Jan 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXXaoqFJpEk

-_-


----------



## johnrsemt (Jan 14, 2013)

Deliveries;  don't know why they bother me;  but they do  and I have delivered 3.  You can keep them.


----------



## med51fl (Jan 14, 2013)

veneficus said:


> the worst things i have seen are not injuries or illnesses, it is man's inhumanity towards others.



+ 1


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 14, 2013)

Anytime you identify with the patient too much it's a bad call.

A year of coroners' pickups will enable you to say to yourself "I can do this; I already DID XYZ and I'm ok".

The suicides made me sad for a few minutes except the one who tried to also burn down his apartment house. That was sad AND dumb.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Jan 14, 2013)

Perhaps the worst calls are those you can relate to on some sort of personal level?

The older male cardiac arrest who looks just like your own Dad.

The pedi-arrest of a child the same age as your own.

The young male hanging when you've had a brother hang himself 

etc etc.

Thankfully we don't see a lot of that stuff. My shift yesterday comprised of a woman who knicked a varicose vein shaving her leg, a fall with no injuries, a frequent flyer false chest pain and an elderly lady with a a UTI and or LRTI


----------



## eprex (Jan 15, 2013)

ChorusD said:


> Suicides...
> 
> I just can't grasp how someone makes that decision.



Clearly they aren't in a rational state of mind. And even that notion is arguable, considering "rational" is subjective.


----------



## xcode3x (Jan 16, 2013)

I went on a call as part of my clinicals to a hotel fire. A labrador was found dead. I ended up crying near some bushes. Other than that I don't really get upset. And maybe that is why I was good at my job. I didn't become a vet for a reason!


----------



## rightorwrong (Jan 17, 2013)

You cried over a strange Dogs death ?  :glare:


----------



## Bullets (Jan 17, 2013)

johnrsemt said:


> Deliveries;  don't know why they bother me;  but they do  and I have delivered 3.  You can keep them.



I know why i dont like births...THAT SMELL
Besides the one dead hanging that baked in a shed, the smell of OB is the worst smell ever

Everyone i know who has never delivered get amped for every OB call
Everyone i know who has delivered runs away from every OB call


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 17, 2013)

OP:
use of the words "EMT", "horrible" and "usually" in one sentence is hard to grasp..:rofl:


----------



## U2623 (Jan 19, 2013)

Peds, gore, burns, eyes, DOA, bloated body in the sun, none of that really gets to me, at least not for long. What gets to me is the look on family members faces as someone they love suffers or dies.


----------



## chillybreeze (Jan 19, 2013)

I totally agree with you on that one!!  oh and vomit!!  cant handle vomit!!  anything else but that......yuck!!  I make my partner take those! h34r:


----------



## Hunter (Jan 19, 2013)

Only thing that ever got to me was a  lung cancer patient with a trache, he kept coughing and the smell that came out... I imagine that's what dead lungs smell like..


----------



## Metro EMS News (Jan 19, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> The worst things I have seen are not injuries or illnesses, it is man's inhumanity towards others.



I couldn't agree more. Senseless acts make me shake my head in disgust. No one's life is valuable than another.
For me, its knowing the patient/victim personally, ie. the gas station attendant you see every time you fill up your rig, only later they are your full arrest patient. I've always found it difficult to look at them knowing them as someone other than your patient.
Even when its the frequent-flyer who calls a hundred times (drug seeking) to get more pain meds. That one time you are called for them and they are assaulted to unconsciousness, it reminds me that we are all human. 
Thankfully, these calls are few and far between.


----------



## EMDispatch (Jan 19, 2013)

The worst calls for me have all been in a dispatch center, so a little different:
- First times (infant, and adult) giving CPR instructions over a phone were horrible, all I wanted to do was reach through the phone. For the infant i literally sat there going through the motions on an invisible pt while doing it.
-MCI's and fires with entrapment: I never like to hear the sound of horror is a first responders voice, or the desperation in the voice of someone trapped where I just can't help
-The worse I've had in my opinion though was a gentleman who found his father deceased after having refused medical treatment a few hours earlier. He was dead, but not dead enough to be able to not issue CPR instructions (decapitaion, decay, exsanguination). The caller opted to do CPR, knowing it was futile, for about 16 minutes until we could get an ambulance to his remote location...It was just painful to listen to and have to put someone through


----------



## ATFDFF (Jan 19, 2013)

Burns with a conscious patient.  I've never had anything worse than a hand-size 2nd degree burn and I was DYING.  I could not imagine having 2nd/3rd degree burns to a huge portion of my body and being awake.  

Other than that nothing with humans bothers me.  But almost ANYTHING happening to an animal bothers me.  I know some peope will think think that's weird, and it is, but I get torn up about animals 100 times more than humans.


----------

